# Dead spot in tank?



## PlantedNerd (Apr 6, 2013)

Another question I meant to ask, 65g tall, using an Eheim 600 classic, I've noticed directly under the spray bar all the fishes waste is collecting. The spray bar is directed at a slight down ward angle but the way the waste is collecting makes me wonder if its positioned correct. Do I need to adjust it? Is this normal?
Would adding a second filter like a small HOB help?
Thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's what you should aim for so you can syphon it out and not have it go into your filter.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

pros and cons both ways, if it all gets picked up by the filter, the tank looks cleaner but you have to clean the filter more often.

I added an extra circulation pump into my main tank for more current, but depends on the stock of the tank


----------

